# October 2003 Issue of WOOD Magazine



## joejmunro (Dec 27, 2008)

Anyone have this issue of WOOD Magazine, I am looking for the plans for the flip top work center. If you do have the issue could you scan and email me the plans? Thanks.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I might have a copy at the house. I'll look when I get home.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

It took alittle while but I fond it I have them from the 80s till last year. If you will PM me with your E address . will scan them and try to sent them to you.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I also have it, so if it don't work out with Toolman Steve, send me a PM with an email addy.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I could not sent it By E mail so I will try it this way.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Just keeping it nere the top so Joe can find it


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

That mobile saw work center is something I've been meaning to construct for my contractor TS...just getting around to it is the issue...lol


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

All in do time!! all in do time!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## joejmunro (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone, really appreciated the PM's and emails of the plans. I'll work up a drawing of my own and see if I can post it.


----------

